# client computer can not log on to the domain all PC



## lebalang (Nov 7, 2009)

MY computers can not log on the domain all of the them 
but locally i can log on,
when i check the local system log the is some of the warning sms

tcp/ip has reached the security limit imposed on the number of concurrent tcp connect attempts

attempts to update host service principal names of the computer in active directory failed


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Is this an actual server domain you are trying to access or a peer to peer network? Go to Start > Run enter cmd and select OK. In this DOS window enter Netstat &#8211;no and this will show what process has all of the open connections. This may be due to a virus or malware.


----------



## lebalang (Nov 7, 2009)

am using a server based network .when i was logging form the server it also refused but after restarting the server i manage to log in . so u used i have to use nestat . so help me here after running this command how can i know that the virus is the one cousing this problem or something else

HELP ME ROCKN????


----------



## lebalang (Nov 7, 2009)

am using a server based network, also when i log on from the server it did refused but after restarting the server all went well . so help me here after running this command ,NESTAT how can i know that is the virus cousing this problem


----------

